# Seleção das minhas fotos da paisagem rural daqui da minha região - Norte do Paraná.



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

Eu tirei estas fotos em uma tarde fria de um sábado no fim deste mês de setembro. Fui andar de moto e me deu vontade de fotografar estas belas paisagens para compartilhar aqui no SSC. Espero que gostem.
1 - Rodovia.








2








3 - Algumas árvores.








4








5 - Alguns lagos.








6








7








8








9








10 - Algumas construções








11 - Cafezais








12








13 








14








15 – O verde de outras plantações








16








17








18








19 – Rodovia novamente








20 – Outra estrada rural 








21 – A terra aqui na região é bem escura e boa para o plantio.








22 - Algumas granjas








23








24








25 – voltando para casa.








Fiquem com Deus e até a próxima.​


----------



## Pudim_Caipira (Jul 23, 2015)

Belo passeio. Me lembrou bastante a área rural da região de Campinas, do interior de SP em geral. O norte do PR é quase uma continuação do interior de SP, as cidades e zonas rurais bem parecidas. Algumas fotos parecem até a região da chácara da minha família no norte de Campinas.


----------



## Vargas (Jun 13, 2006)

Bem legal, se parece muito com o Alto Paranaíba e Triângulo Mineiro.


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

^^ Eu acho interessante como regiões distantes como Norte do Paraná, Campinas e Triângulo mineiro tenham paisagens rurais parecidas.


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Muito legal. Toda essa faixa do Oeste do PR até o sul de GO tem paisagens rurais muito parecidas. Em que município foi isso?

Do sudoeste do PR em direção ao sul já muda, é bem mais acidentado . Boas fotos.


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

gostei..


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

^^ Que bom que você gostou Zolin.



Pietrin said:


> Muito legal. Toda essa faixa do Oeste do PR até o sul de GO tem paisagens rurais muito parecidas. Em que município foi isso?
> 
> Do sudoeste do PR em direção ao sul já muda, é bem mais acidentado . Boas fotos.


O município é Nova Fátima. Eu achava que a região oeste do Paraná, incluindo Noroeste e Sudoeste, fosse toda plana enquanto a região mais ao leste do Paraná era mais acidentada. Não sabia que o sudoeste do PR era bem mais acidentado. Que bom que gostou das fotos.


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

O município é Nova Fátima. Eu achava que a região oeste do Paraná, incluindo Noroeste e Sudoeste, fosse toda plana enquanto a região mais ao leste do Paraná era mais acidentada. *Não sabia que o sudoeste do PR era bem mais acidentado.* Que bom que gostou das fotos.[/QUOTE]

E bota acidentado nisso Pioneiro. rsrsrsrsrs.


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

^^ Qualquer hora eu vou conhecer as ladeiras de Pato Branco.
Vou tentar andar de bicicleta em Pato Branco porque em Cornélio Procópio não tem jeito. :lol:


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Belas fotos...creio que se pegar do estado do Paraná até GO e praticamente a mesma geografia...São muito semelhantes..Já começa a mudar bastante pro lado de Minas onde o relevo e muito mais montanhoso...


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

^^ Acho que muda a cor da terra mas o relevo deve ser quase igual.


----------

